
The Internet will fail and the TV will never compete with radio (2010) - hhs
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/291152
======
nabla9
> "Heavier-than-air flying machines are impossible." — Lord Kelvin,

I wonder what was the reasoning behind this. It's impossible to believe that
he meant that heavier than air fight is impossible. He knew about birds.

